

Digital camera is less than 2 cubic millimetres in size - jloughry
http://www.awaiba.com/en/products/medical-image-sensors/

======
jloughry
Can't seem to link directly to the photo down the page, but there's a 3-D
stereo version too.

This camera module is the size of the ball on the end of a ball-point pen.
Imagine where these are being designed-in now.

